# Exportar Display doble de 7 segmentos desde ISIS hacia ARES



## morris888 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hola estoy usando Proteus 7.2 SP6, y encontre en ARES el display doble de 7 segmentos en los paquetes, sale como DD7SEG-56, pero el problema es que no lo encuento en ISIS entre los componenetes, solo he encontrado para simular en ISIS el display doble, pero no se puede exportar


----------

